# hp pavilion zv5000



## maria01773 (Jul 17, 2008)

hi, i've just brought a hp pavilion zv5000 second hand so it didn't come with any manuals. could any one tell me if it is wifi enabled as i cannot connect to the internet wirelessly. when i goto network set up it won't open, so i go into network connections and there is nothing there. while im in there if i select create a new connection from the network tasks on the right hand side the new connection wizard comes up so i select next then click connect to the internet then click next and it just won't go any further! any one have any ideas? thankyou x


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey mate and welcome to TSF...
Check this out:
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00090106.pdf

This is manual of your laptop...
There it says that you have wireless...
Go to Device Manager and check do you have installed wireless device...
[according to what you said, if you can not see wireless device in Control Panel --- Network Connection then you do not have installed wireless device] 
Now, tell me do you have wireless button and where is it???
When you press that button, does new hardware wizard pop up???
If does, then you need to install wireless driver for your laptop...
You can download drivers from HP Web Site...
Hope this will help you mate...


----------



## maria01773 (Jul 17, 2008)

can't see any thing that says wireless device but it does says network adapters and there is three 1st 1394 Net Adapter, 2nd Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN, 3rd Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethnet NIC. i do have a wireless button and its in the middle at the top of the key board, when i press it it just lights up blue but nothing else happens. i don't know any thing about pcs or lap tops so would you be able to tell me step by step were and how to install a wireless driver please, thankyou


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Well Broadcom 802.11 b/g WLAN is your wireless card...
now, where did you see that: in Network Connections right???
Is it enabled or disabled??? Right-click on WLAN card in Network Connection and if it is not enabled, enable it then...
When you enable WLAN, you should be able to search for wireless networks around you...
Do you have wireless icon in system tray [next to the clock in taskbar]???
Click on it and try to find some wireless connections...
Hope this will help you...


----------



## maria01773 (Jul 17, 2008)

there is nothing in my network connections, i found the information in system/hardware/device manager. if i right click on it and go in to properties then advanced it says its enabled


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

1.1 Right-click on 'My Computer' icon on desktop and choose 'Properties'...
1.2 If you do not have My Computer icon on desktop, then go hit 'Start' button, and right-click on 'My computer' and choose 'Properties'...

2. Go to Hardware tab and click on 'Device manager' button...

3. Tell me what you see under Network Adapters [expand it by clicking on +]???

4. Do you see any yellow question marks next to devices???

Hope this will help you...


----------



## maria01773 (Jul 17, 2008)

in network adapters there are three listed, 1st 1394 Net Adapter, 2nd Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN, 3rd Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethnet NIC. there is no yellow question marks next to any of them. thankyou for your time


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmmm... maybe you should update your drivers...
this means, uninstall drivers that you have right now in Add/Remove programs and from HP Web site download latest drivers for network because I assume you can not have network too because it is not listed also in Network Connections...
Finding drivers is easy, just go to HP site, go to download section and enter Pavilion zv5000 in search tab...
Install drivers, restart PC and try...


P.S. I am going home now, but post what you did, someone else will 100% answer your post...
I will answer too later ^-^


----------



## maria01773 (Jul 17, 2008)

ive been on hp and found the drivers for network but there are 9 diffrent ones to choose from and i don't know which one to choose\\\1 i'm not very good at this computor thing sorry


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey,
Wireless driver is Broadcom [the third one in driver-network]

Network driver is ealtek [the 8th one in driver-network]

So, you need to uninstall previous drivers that you have in Add/Remove Programs...
To go to Add/Remove Programs, click Start button --- Settings --- Control Panel --- Add/Remove Programs...
Uninstall Broadcom and Realtec Network drivers...
Restart PC...
Install downloaded drivers...
Restart PC...
Report back please...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

its best to search hp for the exact model number - zv5000 is a series number. Look on the bottom of the laptop and there should be sticker with bar codes that would give the exact model number. This way you should get the proper drivers.


----------



## maria01773 (Jul 17, 2008)

i.ve looked in add\remove programs but broadcom nor realtek are in there!!. if i uninstall both these items will they be deleted cos i'm scared i'll never find them again? like i said i know nothing about pcs. also when i went on the hp site i did what sobeit said and put the product number in and it came up with hp pavilion zv5476EA. now i'm confused! it doesn't take much mind, lol


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey,
If you are scared to do what we told you, since you have just bought PC, take it to the store and tell them to manage your connection...
This would be the best...


----------



## maria01773 (Jul 17, 2008)

no it's ok i trust you, tell me what you think i should do now because the broadcom nor the realtek were in add or remove programs! thanks


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey,
I told you which one to download then.. Download it...
Now, go to Device manager and right-click on Network driver and choose 'Update driver'
Choose second option, and then browse to the downloaded driver [make sure you have extracted downloaded driver]...
Do this with wireless too...
Restart PC...
If this does not help you, it might be system issue...
Because if it sees it in device Manager but not in network Connections, then someone has installed wrong drivers or system is corrupted and therefore you need to reinstall system...


----------



## maria01773 (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry its me again, i cant find the origanal hp page i was on yesterday, the page ive got up is software and driver down loads, ive gone to driver-network but there are 3 broadcom WLAN options to choose from, they are broadcom WLAN network adapter driver, broadcom WLAN network adapter user interface, broadcom WLAN network adapters driver for windows xp, which one shall i choose? thankyou for your time.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

]http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=385148&dlc=en

Wireless driver is Broadcom [the third one in driver-network] Broadcom WLAN Network Adapters Driver

Network driver is ealtek [the 7th one in driver-network]
Realtek RTL8101L NIC Driver for Windows 2000/XP


----------



## dbuck (Oct 29, 2008)

This may not be driver issue. I resolved a wireless connectivity problem on a HP Pavilion zv5000 recently. One thing that is being overlooked is that the Windows service that manages wireless may be disabled. To enable:

Right click on "My Computer".
Left click on "Manage".
Left click on the Plus sign for "Services and Aplications".
Left click on "Services".
In the right window pane scroll down to the bottom of the services list.
Double click on "Wireless Zero Configuration".
A window will open up. In the middle of the window, there will be an option named "Startup Type", with an drop down menu option to the right of it. If "Automatic" is not shown in the drop down menu choose it by clicking on it. The other options are "Manual" or "Disabled".
Make sure "Automatic" is chosen.
Below that are some buttons to Start, Stop, Pause, or Resume the service.
Click on "Start". After that you should see that the service has been started.
Click on "OK" at the bottom of the screen to close the window.
Click on the "X" at the top upper right corner of the screen to close Management window. 
That is all there is to it. :smile:

You should be able to access your wireless now.
I know that to some, this may seem long or complicated, but it really is not if you follow my steps correctly.

Hope this helps,

David :wave:


----------

